# Sucker bait question?



## Spartanfan333 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey guys, quick question about what you think is the best bait for suckers. I've fished them forever and always done well just using crawlers on some of our inland rivers. I've only fished the Rifle one time as a kid but I notice when reading some of the posts that a lot of guys use different bait such as colored sponge, etc. 
Any thoughts on what your most productive baits are and why?
Thanks!


----------



## ryanp0000 (Jan 30, 2013)

sponges worms and the sucker slayer net


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

ryanp0000 said:


> sponges worms and the sucker slayer net


That is one bad @$$ rig.


----------



## Spartanfan333 (Apr 8, 2015)

ryanp0000 said:


> sponges worms and the sucker slayer net


Haha! Don't think I could get that rig down to my fishing hole!


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

I use what we always called "water worms", they accumulate around culverts during spring runoff. I assume they're just earthworms that get washed into eddies during the thaw. They're free and one butterfly net full will last you awhile. If you find a culvert that has them, stop and scoop some up on your way to your favorite sucker hole.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

When fishing the rapids.
I've heard cigarette butts work in a pinch, They prefer menthol with lipstick.


----------



## Team Mac (Jun 12, 2006)

don't laugh, years back I took the kids to the Rifle River. There was a young girl out fishing everyone, half of a Cigarette butts was what she was using. We had a blast.


----------



## ryanp0000 (Jan 30, 2013)

rough weather but the sucker slayer did the trick


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

If the water is clear-ish, brightly colored yarn flies can be deadly. Otherwise, pieces of Nightcrawler work real well.


----------

